Ask HN: How can I help during the Covid-19 crisis as an open source developer? - rambojazz
======
helloworld
Maybe build something like this:

A framework for identifying regional outbreak and spread of COVID-19 from one-
minute population-wide surveys
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.19.20038844v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.19.20038844v1)

------
IAmEveryone
Wash your hands & stay at home.

~~~
maps7
Not a helpful reply as the OP is most likely doing that anyway.

------
kor3
Looks :
[https://app.jogl.io/program/opencovid19](https://app.jogl.io/program/opencovid19)

